
Martin Aircraft Company – Pre-IPO Opportunity - banderon
http://www.martinjetpack.com/news/137-mac-pre-ipo
======
banderon
There are a few hoops to jump through if you're not from AUS/NZ, but I think
this company is doing amazing things. I can't wait for them to get enough
funding to mass produce these!

